# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  آموزش تصویری نصب Sql Server 2012

## mehdikhazaei

http://s1.picofile.com/file/7777673117/SQL.rar.html


http://www.softnevisan.ir

----------


## learningtv.i

همچنین می توانید از سایت زیر به صورت یک فیلم آموزشی نصب SQL Server 2012 را فرا بگیرید.

لینک فیلم آموزشی نصب SQL

در ضمن سایر فیلم های آموزشی SQL Server را از لینک زیر می توانید دنبال کنید.

لینک فیلم های آموزشی یادگیری پایگاه داده SQL Server 2012

----------


## hasrt000000

سلام
چطور توی سایت میتونم سوالم شکلی مطرح کنم که همه ببینند

----------

